# Java emulator for IOS?



## GhostHero182 (Mar 22, 2018)

So I’ve really been wanting to play some old Java mobile games on my iPhone. I know that Android already has an emulator for this, so I was wondering if there is one for IOS. Does anyone know of an IOS java emulator?


----------



## tedmg091309131 (Mar 22, 2018)

You might try this. 
https://amp.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/6s90le/request_a_java_j2me_emulator_for_ios/


http://www.javaemulator.com/iphone-java.html


----------

